# american green tree frog not eating please help



## zomby (Jun 24, 2008)

hey guys i got an american green tree frog 2 weeks ago on monday and i thought he was eating ok but yesterday i found a lot of dead crix in one of his hides and now im really worried about him his mood doesn't seem to have changed since i got him but obviously not eating is not a good thing this is my first frog so i'm not too sure of my abilities i did read all the care sheets i have a heat mat keeping him around 70 degrees farenheit this should be ok according to the sheets i read but if i'm wrong any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

its recommended that ATF are kept at a temperature gradient of 68-77F , the temperature you have yours at is on the lower end of that but shouldnt affect him much, try raising the temperature a couple of degrees and offer only 5 crix at first feeding at night with any tank lights off.
try and keep a record of how many crix you are putting in as food and then you can gage what, if anything, hes eating.
obviously if hes not eating at all you may need to think about wether he has other health issues.
what is you setup like? what substrate is he on? do you have any pictures?


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah a pic of the setup would help. Perhaps it is eating and you are just feeding too much? 
Also, trust you plisken to reply you just couldn't stay away from his picture LOL.


----------



## zomby (Jun 24, 2008)

ok thanks for the help so far here is a pic of his tank substrate he is on the homous stuff thats just like soil erm 









and here is a pic of him (doodle is his name)









yeah i put four crix in when he first got home then two more a couple of days later then i waited till they disappeared and i put in two more a couple of days later and whenever they all went i would just wait a couple of days and put in two more and in the end i found about 8 or ten crix dead in his little cave


----------



## sarah&andyb (Sep 8, 2008)

As I am only a novice at tree frogs myself I bow to other peoples greatness, the only things I could think of was that either the crickets you are feeding him are too big or you are feeding him too much. When we only had one tree frog we only fed him 4 or 5 crickets every 3 to 4 days.

The fact that you are finding dead crickets in his hide might suggest that he is catching them but then spitting them out (which is something they do if the food is too big - or so I was told).

You are very lucky, he really is a beautiful frog.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi

Whats the humidity like? 

A faunarium is fine for growing on youngsters but I think an adult tree frog would prefer an enclosure with a bit more height to it like an exoterra.

Also if you are monitoring eating habits I'd remove the hide (permanently) and generally keep the decor simple for the moment. Maybe line the bottom with paper towels - if the frog is pooing ok then there shouldnt be too much to worry about.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Mbar said:


> Hi
> 
> Whats the humidity like?
> 
> ...


 i definately agree.
hes a tree frog so height is important for him to feel secure. remove the hide and get some plastic plants that he can climb about in. try some smaller foods or even try some dubia roach nymphs they seem to be a favourite of my frogs now.
good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

As said above he needs more height
Try and hold him and try giving him a mealworm, mine used to take them from my fingers


----------



## zomby (Jun 24, 2008)

update: i moved doodle into an exo terra, put him on kitchen towel and put a bowl in with a few meal worms. I was quite worried because i tried to keep count of how many worms I put in to keep track of his eating habits but i couldnt quite tell if he was eating or not and as I thought he may have just been lonely yesterday i went and got another frog (who i named scribble) and scribble pooped in the carry container on the way home and later that day i found poop in the terrarium so I had high hopes that doodle was eating okay and tonight when i checked on them I offered scribble a worm from my hand and he took it I then offered doodle one and he gobbled it down so fast it made me jump I am officially ecstatic with this and would like to thank everyone who gave me advice you may very well have saved his little froggy life.

here is doodle now










and here is his new friend scribble


----------

